# stylische Schuhe für DH



## Get_down (24. März 2012)

Seas!
Ich bin schon seit zwei Wochen auf der Suche nach stylischen Schuhen für DH, ich werde Flatpedals fahren, wahrscheinlich die twenty6 Predator. Die Schuhe sollten möglichst viel Grip haben, aber ich mag solche Klötze wie z.B. die 510 Impact bzw. Sam Hill nicht. Die sollten schon etwas skatermäßig ausschauen. Ich bin an den 510 Freerider
hängen geblieben, taugen die was? 
Vorschläge bitte posten!
MfG
Ben


----------



## Langer82 (24. März 2012)

ich antworte dann mal so:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/04/sombrio-zeigt-schuhkollektion-neue-konkurrenz-fuer-five-ten/

ka ob die was taugen, aber stylisch sind sie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. März 2012)

Du meinst den hier?







Kannste bedenkenlos kaufen, Grip ist, wie bei allen 5ten mehr als gut.
In Verbindung mit den spitzen pins und der grossen Standfläche der Predator-Pedale hast Du den Eindruck, Du wärst aufs Pedal getackert, spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (25. März 2012)

5.10 würde ich als bestes in den Raum werfen wenn du Flatpedals fährst!


----------



## Get_down (26. März 2012)

Jo, eigentlich die flachen,




aber is ja fast das selbe... 
Okay einmal 510 Freerider in den Einkaufswagen geschmissen. THX


----------



## Exxun (26. März 2012)

Die impact bietet halt auf jeden Fall mehr Schutz für die Zehen was man beim dh nicht missachten sollte 

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## Get_down (27. März 2012)

Wann braucht man denn Schutz an den Zehen?


----------



## fone (27. März 2012)

bei modernen dh-rahmen mit niedrigem tretlager.
kollegen hats die tage erwischt.


----------



## Exxun (27. März 2012)

mein kumpel hätte ohne impact glaube ich auch den zeh gebrochen gehabt. so war er nur mega dick


----------



## Get_down (28. März 2012)

Hmmmm...


----------



## Get_down (29. März 2012)

Was für Schuhe fährt der Hart da? Müssten doch auch 510 sein. 

Edit: Müssten Cyclone sein, aber die gibts doch nur in schwarz  Wie siehts bei denen mit Zehenschutz aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiK (29. März 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Edit: Müssten Cyclone sein, aber die gibts doch nur in schwarz  Wie siehts bei denen mit Zehenschutz aus?



Ist ein Prototyp. Der Zehenschutz beim Cyclone ist deutlich schlechter als bei den Impact, da es keine Gummikappe über den Zehen gibt.

Insgesamt ist der Cyclone aber ein genialer Schuh.


----------



## pikehunter69 (30. März 2012)

schau dir mal die neuen Schuhe von Sombrio an.
Ich habe seit 3 Wochen ( Shazam )welche und bin sehr begeistert.

http://ceednow.com

Alexander


----------



## Ghostrider_19 (30. März 2012)

Probier mal den freerider von fiveten... Mein absoluter favorit..


----------



## fairplay911 (30. März 2012)

Hab auch noch eine Empfehlung....Teva "Lunar Rock" (ne Nummer größer, wie eigentlich in allen Radschuhen nehmen) gibt´s in 2 Farben


----------



## Crattely (30. März 2012)

Also ich hab genau die 5.10, die du oben gepostet hast, kann die wirklich sehr empfehlen !
Der Grip ist Hammer, man klebt schon fast am Pedal, perfekt für Sprünge etc.
MfG


----------



## Snap4x (9. April 2012)

Nee frage hier ma.
Warte die ganze Zeit schon auf den hier: http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/12014-freerider-pro-danny-macaskill
Aber wann kommt der denn endlich bei uns raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noeoeoe (9. April 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Nee frage hier ma.
> Warte die ganze Zeit schon auf den hier: http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/12014-freerider-pro-danny-macaskill
> Aber wann kommt der denn endlich bei uns raus?


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=79581


----------



## Snap4x (9. April 2012)

Wah! den kann man schon kaufen 
Juhu!!!!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2012)

taugen .-


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. April 2012)

Habe grade die Shazam von Sombrio getestet. Fahre auch die Red Baron von 5.10 und hatte die Impact 2 von 5.10 sowie die Shimano mit der Vibram-Sohle.

Fazit:


Shimano top, aber 5.10 Sohle klebt besser.
Impact sind mir einfach zu fett. Klumpfußgefühl.
Red Baron und Freerider, Danny McAskill etc. (gleiche Sohle): die Sohle ist dünn, der Fuß schmerzt nach nem Tag im Park.
Sombrio X-Shazam: toller Grip, nicht schlechter als 5.10, tolle Sohle, nicht zu dünn, nicht zu  dick - AAABER: die Schuhzunge hat ne Quernaht, die an den Seiten so beschi$$en vernäht ist, dass da ne so harte Stelle entsteht, dass ich dachte, ich hätte nen Stein in beiden Schuhen an der gleiche Stelle - war aber der Schuh. Wie kann man sonen Schei$$ zusammennähen??? Sehr schade, sonst top Schuh ...
...

Hätten die Freerider von 5.10 ne festere Sohle und gäb's die in einfachem Schwarz wäre das top. 

So gibt's nur Kompromisse - leider ...


----------



## Get_down (22. April 2012)

Wenn ihr alle sagt, dass Zehenschutz wichtig ist, wie ist der bei den Sombrio?


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. April 2012)

Nicht viel besser als bei den 5.10 Freeride. Etwas mehr durch die steifere Sohle und etwas festeres Material an der Zehenkappe. Bei 5.10 hat der Red Baron da auch etwas mehr als die normalen Freerider. Aber der Impact ist einfach deutlich stabiler ... ist ja auch fast wie ein Sicherheitsschuh für die Baustelle.
Für Fullspeed-DH durch Stein- und Monsterwurzelfelder ist der Impact sicherheitsmäßig das Richtige, für spielerische Bikeparkbesuche reichen die anderen Schuhe auch.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. April 2012)

Also ich bin mit dem Freerider eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Macht den Spagat zwischen Freizeit- und Biekschuh eigentlich ganz gut aber würde mir eventuell auch noch den Impact kaufen.

@ Sir Galahad:

Sprichst du vom Impact High oder Low?

Den gelben da der aussieht wie der Prototyp vom Hart hatte ich auch mal daheim aber das ist iim Wesentlichen nur ein höherer Freerider. Aber immerhin hätte er Knöchelschutz.

Es gäbe ja auch noch Schuhe von 661 und O'neal. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. April 2012)

Low. Zehenbereich und Sohle ist ja bei Low und High gleich, High hat halt noch Knöchelschutz. Da reichen mir aber auch die Low. High ist mir zu warm ...


----------



## Burnhard (22. April 2012)

Was ich bei meinen Impact schlecht fand ist, dass die Löcher für die Schnürsenkel nicht geöst sind, sondern nur genähte Laschen. Nach 2 Jahre sind fast alle Laschen ausgerissen...


----------



## machero (22. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Den gelben da der aussieht wie der Prototyp vom Hart hatte ich auch mal daheim aber das ist iim Wesentlichen nur ein höherer Freerider. Aber immerhin hätte er Knöchelschutz.



Das ist der 5.10 LINE KING . 
Normal ausverkauft aber gibts gerade im Bikemarkt 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/497212/cat/500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotcha (25. April 2012)

Habe mir vor nem Monat die Loam von Sombrio geholt und bin super zufrieden, habe keinen Vergleich zu 5.10 da ich nie welche hatte, bin aber vom Grip und von der Passform begeistert! Sie sind steif aber nicht zu steif, sodass man ein sehr gutes Pedal gefühl hat, die Sohle hat auf meinen Straitline Pedalen brutalen Grip.

gekauft hier: http://www.ceednow.com/produkte/schuhe.html


----------



## Board-Raider (25. April 2012)

ich schwanke derzeit zwischen den Sombrio Slats und dem Five Ten Line King.

mich würde mal interessieren ob die sole der Sombrios steifer ist als die der 510s

@ gotcha, wie verhält es sich mit der Größe der Sombrios, kann man da nach seiner normalen Staßenschuhgröße gehen?

hab 45.


----------



## gotcha (25. April 2012)

Ich trage meine Vans mit 12/46 und habe die Loam auch in 12/46 gekauft das passt perfekt. 

wie gesagt zur Steifigkeit fehlt mir der Vergleich.

Gruß


----------



## Board-Raider (25. April 2012)

super danke.

werde mir einfach beide Modelle bestellen und dann vergleichen.
Biegetest der Sole.

etwas steifer ist mir da lieber als zu weich!


----------



## Sir Galahad (26. April 2012)

5.10 - Impact 1, Sam Hill 2, Carver: sehr steife Sohle, aber OK zum Laufen
Sombrio - mittelsteif, finde ich optimal
5.10 - Freerider, Red Baron, McAskill etc.: sehr dünne Sohle, Fuß biegt durch, zu dünn zum Tourenfahren und für laaaaange Abfahrten. OK für kurze Abfahrten mit Pausen dazwischen (Dirts, Bikeparks ...)


----------



## hnx (27. April 2012)

5.10 Spitfire mid... Sehnenreizung im Schienbein nach 4 Tagen in Folge an der heimatlichen Strecke. Zu viel gelaufen.


----------



## Sir Galahad (27. April 2012)

??? die haben doch ne wirklich weiche Sohle. Laufen = Joggen bei dir


----------



## Sir Galahad (27. April 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> ich schwanke derzeit zwischen den Sombrio Slats und dem Five Ten Line King.
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren ob die sole der Sombrios steifer ist als die der 510s
> 
> ...



Sombrio fällt recht groß aus. Bei 5.10 habe ich 45, bei Sombrio passt 44.5.


----------



## hnx (27. April 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> ??? die haben doch ne wirklich weiche Sohle. Laufen = Joggen bei dir



Sportlich bergab, sportlich bergauf 

Na, keine Ahnung, der Arzt konnte sich das auch nicht wirklich erklären. Irgendwie muss ich, weils teilweise recht steil hoch geht und über Wurzeln die Stelle komisch überlastet haben (Zehen nach oben und dabei das Bein und Fuß seitlich wegknickend).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (30. April 2012)

Teva Links hab ich noch vergessen glaub ich....


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. April 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Oneal oder 661 Schuhen?


----------



## Get_down (11. Mai 2012)

Sagt mal wie is das mit Clickies im DH? Kann man da im Fahrn den Fuss rausnehmen zum Driften? Oder kommst du von Bike weg wenns dich bröselt? Clickies vs. Flats?


----------



## hnx (12. Mai 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie is das mit Clickies im DH? Kann man da im Fahrn den Fuss rausnehmen zum Driften? Oder kommst du von Bike weg wenns dich bröselt? Clickies vs. Flats?



Glaubensfrage. Da gibt es keine definitive Antwort.


----------



## Get_down (12. Mai 2012)

Asso. Ich hab nochmal Testberichte gewälzt und habe die auswahl auf 3 beschränkt:
1. Teva Links
2. 510 Impact
3. Shimano SH-AM 41


----------



## Sir Galahad (12. Mai 2012)

Bin inzwischen bei den Sombrio Float Low Top gelandet, schwarz aus Stoff. Hatte mir auch die SH-M bestellt.

Bei den Float Low Top bin ich nun nach dem Testen - also Fahren - aller relevanten Sombrio-, Shimano- und 5.10-Varianten geblieben:

1. optimale Sohle, klebrig wie 5.10, steif genug zum langen Pedalieren und Stehen
2. sehr leicht und luftig - super für den Sommer, trocknen auch schnell - anders als die 5.10 Impacts
3. in schlichtem Schwarz zu haben
4. gut gepolstert, machen trotz des geringen Gewichts einen sehr stabilen Eindruck
5. gut zum laufen
6. macht nen schlanken Fuß, keinen Klumpfuß wie 5.10 Impact, Carver oder Sam Hill

Achtung: fallen ca. 1/2 Nummer kleiner aus als die anderen von mir probierten Sombrio-Ledermodelle (siehe oben in diesem Thread), sogar die Sohle ist etwas kürzer, bei gleicher Größenangabe im Schuh ...

SH-M sind nicht stabiler, die Vibram-Sohle ist weniger klebrig (bin das Vorgängermodell mit gleicher Sohle lange gefahren), einziger Vorteil ist der Knöchelschutz innen - habe aber da noch nie Probleme bei flachen Schuhen gehabt. Der Schuh ist quasi luftdicht, also eher was für sehr kalte Tage, und wenn der mal innen nass ist, bleibt er es auch lange. (Bin letztes WE mit dem Float Low Top bei 6° C im Park gewesen - kein Problem, reicht auch dafür völlig hin.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (12. Mai 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Sombrio fällt recht groß aus. Bei 5.10 habe ich 45, bei Sombrio passt 44.5.





Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Achtung: fallen ca. 1/2 Nummer kleiner aus als die anderen von mir probierten Sombrio-Ledermodelle (siehe oben in diesem Thread), sogar die Sohle ist etwas kürzer, bei gleicher Größenangabe im Schuh ...





Also die SOMBRIO aus Leder fallen gross aus ? Der SOMBRIO aus Stoff fällt aber kleiner aus ? Oder wie jetzt ?
Wollte die Dinger auch testen, aber hab genau Schuhgrösse 47


----------



## Sir Galahad (12. Mai 2012)

Die meisten Schuhe passen mir bei 45. Sombrio passt mir bei 44.5 (die High-Varianten in Leder). Die Float Low Top aus Stoff (gibt's ja auch als Leder, die hatte ich aber nicht) sind bei 44.5 einen Hauch kleiner, das ist spür- und sichtbar, wenn man die Schuhe nebeneinander stellt, es  passt bei mir aber grade noch so ohne Drücken, ich merks nur beim Wiegetritt etwas. Da wäre ich sicher mit 45 auch passend(er) dran, nur sind die Schuhe etzt so eingesaut, dass ich sie nicht mehr zurückgeben kann. Ob die Größendifferenz am Leder oder an der Höhe liegt oder ein Fehler bei der Größenangabe bei den Float Low Top - k.A., ich kann nur beschreiben, was meine Erfahrung ist ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Mai 2012)

Kannst du den Schuh mit dem 5.10 Freerider vergleichen? Ist die Sohle vom Sombrio steifer?


----------



## Sir Galahad (12. Mai 2012)

Habe ich doch oben schon in diesem Thread alles genau beschrieben - wenn du schon nicht selber testen willst, und das anderen überlässt, wie wäre es wenigstens mal mit selber lesen


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Mai 2012)

Achso ich dachte du hättest oben von einem anderen Sombrio geredet. Ich hab den Freerider ja und trag ihn auch so als Freizeitschuh. In den Alpen kam er mir manchmal auch etwas zu weich vor aber in kleineren Parks ist er ok bzw. wieß ich nicht ob die schmerzen im Fuß die ich manchmal habe mit einer zu weichen Sohle zusammenhängen.

Ich bin mal mit so Trekkingstiefeln gefahren und deren harte Sohle fand ich gar nicht gut weil man zu wenig 'Gefühl' fürs Pedal hatte.


----------



## imba (14. Mai 2012)

Ich packe mal meine Frage bzgl. dem O'Neal The Trigger mit hier rein. Vielleicht hat ja jemand bereits den Schuh und kann schon was zu dem Schuh sagen ob der was taugt? Griffigkeit auf der Pedale, Passform, etc. 

O'Neal The Trigger


----------



## Get_down (16. Mai 2012)

Dann schmeiss ich mal die Impact raus, das mit den Klumpen hab ich schonmal bei ner Probebestellung gemerkt. Und die Sombrio Float rein.


----------



## mad1993max (17. Mai 2012)

was für nen schuh empfehlt ihr mir weil mir passen die meisten "normalen schuhe" nicht weil mein fußballen/rist zu breit ist ?

lg max


----------



## bergzwerk (20. Mai 2012)

mad1993max schrieb:


> was für nen schuh empfehlt ihr mir weil mir passen die meisten "normalen schuhe" nicht weil mein fußballen/rist zu breit ist ?
> 
> lg max



hab die Red Baron, weil ich auch nen breiteren Fuß hab. Hab normalerweise 44 und hab mir die Baron in 44.5 geholt. Mir passen die super. Und zu Sohle muß ich noch sagen, das die nicht wie oben gepostet weich wäre. Also ich finde sie so sehr gut (dick) und steif genug. Grip is sowieso top.  Einschlafen tun mir die Füße auch nicht, ausser wenn ich bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen unterwegs bin dann kann es schon mal passieren das die Fußspitzen etwas taub erscheinen.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Mai 2012)

Bei mir im Local-Bikeshop hieß es mal, dass die Baron 2012 ne festere Sohle bekommen sollen. Dann wirst du solche haben. Ich habe meine zwar 2012 gekauft, aber wohl Pech gehabt und noch ein altes Modell mit definitiv dünner, weiche Sohle (wusste nicht, dass das mit der besseren Sohle mehr als ein Gerücht ist und wollte nicht länger warten). Habe aber gerade zum ersten Mal im Shop die 5.10 Danny McAskill in der Hand gehabt - die sind ja quasi die Baron in ner anderen Farbe - und die haben wirklich ne festere Sohle. Da scheint 5.10 also was verbessert zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerk (20. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe meine Baron´s auf Ende 2011 gekauft. Kann aber sein das die da auch schon die 2012-er Modelle angeboten haben. Ich habe ja auch keinen Vergleich von den Modelljahren her, aber wie gesagt meine sind wirklich top von der Sohle her, und natürlich alles andere auch.

Grüße Ronny


----------



## Ben_Linea (19. Oktober 2012)

das ist gute Schuh. Was kostet es?


----------



## dh_chris (20. Oktober 2012)

Five Ten ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## hc-luke (2. Dezember 2012)

wie schaut es bei den five ten mit der Größe aus?
wenn ich normal Größe 42 hab, soll ich dann ne nummer größer bestellen?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Schuh/Freerider-Pro-Bike-Schuh-2012-Zebra-Green-SALE.html
schaut doch nach nem guten Angebot aus, oder?


----------



## M.C (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe seit 2010 zum DH den Impact "SamHill" und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Er hat zwar nach drei Saisonen schon Kampfspuren, er ist mir aber mittlerweile zum Endurofahren schon lieber als der Freeride.



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (13. Januar 2013)

Ich lese hier immer vom tollen Grip der S1 Sohlen und hab mir einen Freerider von 510 gekauft, bei mir ist der Grip allerdings extrem mittelmäßig! Habe ich dir falschen Pedale?
http://www.google.de/products/catal...&sa=X&ei=JqTyUJy9EYXUswbT9IAg&ved=0CD8Q8wIwAQ
sind immerhin Plattform...


----------



## silin (17. Januar 2013)

Was kosten die Schuhe? ich habe in ladengeschäft gesehen. Es kosten mind. 80 Euro. Ist es in Internet günstiger und besser?
Ich bezuge auf Elten Schuhe. Die gehören zu Sicherheitsschuhe. Aber sehen sehr schick aus.





Hier ist ein Video von Bike, sehr vool
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43u9C-O6_wo&list=UU_7DDJuWqGV0fyLf5XteM_Q&index=1"]L10 Sicherheitsschuhe - be cool, be smart - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## CaptainCrash (1. Mai 2013)

Hi,

fallen die Line Kings eher groß, normal oder eher klein aus? Ich wollte mir auch welche kaufen, aber bei Schuhgröße 46-48 kann man sich nicht ganz sicher sein, welcher da genau passt. Eigentlich habe ich Größe 46, aber vielleicht fallen die ja größer aus.

Danke im Voraus,

MaelstroM


----------

